# Flamingooooooo



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

well Matt (snookintime) and myself headed out to flamingo with a buddy of ours early sunday morning even though it was predicted to be a 60% chance of rain. The tides looked good and the wind even better so we took a gamble....it paid off. The guy we took has never caught a redfish and he's been dying to catch one so we got him on his first red with many after that. Tails were waving at us all day long 








We kept moving on and kept seeing waking reds and tails in different areas. So what better thing to do than to catch them  















About mid day as you can see in the pictures still no rain and it was a beautiful day. I was on the pole and saw a tail in the distance. After poling closer the red was digging his mouth into the ground and wasn't looking up. He then dropped his tail under where we couldn't see where he was anymore. After no signs I poled closer to where he was and told matt, "dude hes right beside the boat laying there!!!! drop the arti in front of him!!" Matt slowly dropped the paddle tail right in front of the red who was nestled in the grass and boom he swallowed it!!!! Never in my life have i heard of a red doing this or would even attempt doing this. here is the red who did.








after that amazing feat. we kept poling and kept catching. great day on the water with a total of 19 reds landed and was out of the park by 2. the biggest was 28 1/2 and smallest was 22. 
cheers and tight lines


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice fish. One of these days I will drag my ass down there.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Nice fish. One of these days I will drag my ass down there.


its worth it brotha


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> Nice fish. One of these days I will drag my ass down there.


You aint kiddin. I have neen saying the same thing for a long time.


----------



## KennyStCyr (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice job man! you look like you guys are sponsored by skinnywater!


----------

